

Ask HN: Favorite API - CesareBorgia

What's your favorite API to develop with?<p>To start with some low-hanging fruit: I love Twilio; it's dead simple to use and tons of fun to work with.
======
jdelard
LAST.FM : <http://www.last.fm/api> Not an elegant/clean API, but the results
are amazing. I've build some really fun personal apps with it.

------
bryanp
Twitter's streaming APIs are pretty fun:

<https://dev.twitter.com/docs/streaming-apis>

------
Concours
<http://www.feedsapi.com>

<http://www.sendgrid.com>

~~~
jonesy
Did sendgrid redo their API or something? I developed with that about a year
ago and remember thinking it was among the worst APIs (though not THE worst)
I'd ever had to work with.

~~~
Concours
well, I've worked with their SMTP API only and never encountered a problem.

~~~
noveltysystems
I've never had a problem with SendGrid, absolutely love their SMTP and Parse
APIs!

Check out the FullContact API <http://www.fullcontact.com/developer/>.

------
nantes
Stripe.com

------
luigivibal
<http://imdbapi.com/>

------
fersho311
OpenTok for video chat!

